# 2-24LB Black Drums & 2 Pompanos



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

After sleeping in decided to go fishing late in the morning when we knew the rain was gone. Didn't get to the beach and set up with lines in the water until around 1:30. Beach was really messy with washed up weed, black residue, and foam everywhere. Water was very dirty also. First rod was cast and within a minute had our only cat sail of the day. Next 30 fish (no exaggeration!) were hard heads. We got our first pomp around 3:00. More cats and then another pompano. We were catching the cats three at a time! Then got our only whiting of the day. Cats started slowing down and thinking of wrapping up the day when one rod had a nice hit. Started reeling in and realized it was something big. Then rod next to it went off and my wife got it. Reeled in 2 black drums weighing 24 pounds each! Nice ending to a quick day. Left the beach by 6. Thanks JC.


----------



## Gulflady (Jun 19, 2010)

Grats on your catches, especially with all the weed interfering.


----------



## IrishBlessing (May 13, 2012)

I can't believe it. How far out where the drum?


----------



## Surffishin (May 28, 2013)

Good lookin catch. I have a date with the beach coming soon! When is the fish fry? Bet those two 20# drum put up a good fight!


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

IrishBlessing said:


> I can't believe it. How far out where the drum?


About 75 yards out.


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

Rock on brother !!!! outstanding !!


----------

